# Help needed for Morco type MP5 Converter Charger



## 100287 (Jul 31, 2006)

Just bought an aging Elddis Autostratus with a Morco, Zig type unit. No switches labelled and no manual. Can anyone remember this unit or better still have an old manual? Don't want much do I? :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

A picture of the panel would help :idea:


----------



## 100287 (Jul 31, 2006)

Good Idea I'll take a snap asap


----------



## 126323 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Morco converter/charger*

If the unit is a Morco converter/charger MP5 I might be able to help.


----------



## 127363 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Morco Converter/charger MP5*

Hi, I've got the same problem as Blakey61. I've just acquired a 1986 Elddis Autostratus on a Ducato chassis. It has a Morco MP5 charger/converter of which the labelling on the switches has faded with age, I have no idea how to use it, can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## 126323 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Morco converter/charger MP5*

Hi, I have just got back from my holidays and as my "3" dongle did not work very reliably have not been able to go on line very often, also my laptop kept running out of battery!! And had to run a generator to top it up.

I will attempt to attach some diagrams etc that may be useful. If you have the same unit, a rule of thumb is all switches up when moving, all switches down when parked and requiring 12 volts.


----------

